# Folding, wall-hung spray booth, cont'd.



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

LATEST UPDATE (3/8/08):  Project is now complete!  See below:


Hi, All...

Recall that I'm building a folding paint spray booth that hangs on the wall of my shop:











The first three installments, now in the archives, discussed overall design, the venturi, and the filter cabinet:

1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter%20I%20The%20Grand%20Plan.pdf

1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter%20II%20Venturi.pdf

1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter%20III%20Filter%20Cabinet.pdf

Whew!  With that out of the way, I can tell you that today I built and installed the folding platform.  Here it is open, with "automatic" support legs deployed:










The platform itself is a torsion box, which is plenty sturdy and will remain flat "no matter what."  The support legs automatically deploy when the platform is lowered, and are designed so that increasing load only locks them in place more tightly.  When up, the platform is retained by a flexible oak spring catch.  All these details are spelled out in great, um...detail in the accompanying pdf:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter%20IV%20Platform.pdf

That's it for today.  I'm off to travel again, so I probably won't have more until later this month.

Cheers,

Dawg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What size blower are you using? Will any sides be added, or do you think the blower will be enough to keep the spray contained? 

Keep going, I'd like to see the completed system and follow your lead.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jimtyp,
  If you click on the first link under the drawing on the top of the page, there is a discription of the blower, I'ts a Dayton he picked up on ebay, Check all the links as there is a lot of info there.

  chuckger


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, thanks Chuck, I see now they are PDF links not images


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All,

I've made a little more progress on my folding spray booth project.  I'm happy to report the folding vinyl walls seem to be working out OK:










The walls and roof are a sheet of 3 mil translucent vinyl plastic, cut from an inexpensive painter's drop cloth.  To see how they are attached and supported, and how everything folds up into the case, here is a PDF that explains all in detail:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter%20V%20Flexible%20Walls.pdf

With the blower running, there's a pretty good "breeze" through the vinyl tunnel, so I think I'm on the right track.  I'll measure airflow later.  After I fabricate the throttle valve, install the exhaust ducting, wire the motor permanently, and add an airline for the airbrushes.  More when I have it.

Regards,

Dawg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dawg

Nice concept, and as usual the execution is outstanding, thanks for taking the time to document the process and share it with others.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just the place to put one of these in my shop....right after I get that sawmill built that you designed.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks pretty sharp, mind if i use your design to build mine? also it gives me a great idea for a fold away sandblasting booth Ive been wanting to build for those of us who have room for a full size but need every square foot we can get, Thank you for the post


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, all...

MasonsDad:  Sure, help yourself.  Glad you find it useful.  Be sure to post pix if you do something similar.

Mike:  Have you started that sawmill yet?

Dawg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope....got the materials....printed the plans....got sick....been delayed...now, I'm displaced to the Bay Area. I'll post when I get it done....and start cutting.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, All...

I've decided to call this project "complete."  Here's a shot of the finished paint booth plumbed, wired, and open for business:










Details of the throttle valve, discharge piping, electrical hookup, and some "minor tweaks" are all spelled out here:

1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawgnabbit/spraybooth/Chapter_VI.pdf (Plumbing, Wiring, and Final Details)

I may or may not make quantitative airflow measurements as I had intended (life is short!), but I can tell you that my candle-smoke-and-tissue-paper flow tests suggest this baby has more than enough capture velocity for airbrush and rattle-can use.

Regards,

Dawg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dawg, really nice! I saved the pdf, I need one of these.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dawg

For another well thought out home built project and nicely documented method that others can share in.


----------

